# Rarest Plants you keep?



## Justin Bailey (Jul 23, 2009)

What is the rarest plant you keep? I thought this might be interesting as I've been a Nepenthes freak lately.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I'd have to say Corybas geminiggibus, Aerangis arachnopus, and Angraecum cucullatum are among my rarest. None of these species are particularly common in the U.S.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Alocasia melo


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

So many where do I start LOL

Well lets see, 2 forms of Begonia imperialis (Not to be confused with the one floating around that is actually a hybrid of B. imperialis x B. pustulata) These 2 are the real deal collected by Rekha Morris in Mexico. 
Begonia scintillans
Philodendron 'Burle-Marx Fantasy'
Rhaphidophora cryptantha
Marcgravia rectiflora
Rhodospatha SP
Selaginella SP Ecuador 'Bronze Form'
Begonia rajah
Begonia pavonina
Selaginella doederleinii
Peperomia SP Ecuador

Those are just a few rare ones that come to mind from my collection of around 200 plant varieties 


Todd


----------



## 31drew31 (Nov 14, 2010)

Not sure how rare it actually is but mine is _Pinguicula immaculata_.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

creeping fig


----------



## santoury (May 3, 2011)

With about 1800 types of plants, it's tough to say, but a couple are Clivia mirabilis, Gymnocladus chinensis, a variegated Poncirus (wild collected, not induced/grafted), Rohdea japonica Gunjaku, well... I could go on all day  Let us not forget the Wollemia nobilis as well


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 23, 2009)

1800?! Wow!


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

Well. With no planted vivs at the moment, my guess would be t.officinale.


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

post pics if you guys can! i'm trying to image search these but a lot of them don't show up.... I'd love to see what they look like!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 23, 2009)

I think it's neat to see plants listed under "undescribed" or Unknown sp. Knowing that you have something that no one has any idea what the species is, is very interesting to me.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

It was Hoya sp. Microphylla. 2 yrs+ and no replacement found and money isn't the issue.

Elizabeth


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

holy crap Mike, your still looking for that?


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

YOU'RE STILL LOOKING??!?!?!?!?! WOW!!!

To OP;

rarest...in your country of residence? north america? Europe? the ENTIRE hobby???

as for this side of Canada, that i know of [haven't paid attention to rarity];

-various Rhipsalis
-Hoya shepherdii
-Philodendron 'Xanadu'
-Alocasia Bombina
-Peperomia verschaffeltii
-Tripogandra multiflora
-Peperomia sp. 'trailing'
-orchid cactus sp.


i think thats it...havent checked in a while


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm referring to the rarest plant you havecin your collection. The replies have been great either way though, very interesting to see all the different names Ive never heard before.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> I'm referring to the rarest plant you havecin your collection. The replies have been great either way though, very interesting to see all the different names Ive never heard before.


What may be rare in one place, may not be in another... thats why i was asking...


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Glossoloma scandens (definately the rarest)
Selaginella sp. (known as Ecuador Bronze) Also very rare since most seem to died off in hobby.....
Anthurium cutucuensis
Anthurium clidemioides
Anthurium brachypodum
Rhytidophyllum villosum
at least 5-6 unidentified species of Rhodaspatha and Philodendron
Rhaphidophora hongkongensis and celatocaulis
Several Macleania species
Several Stenospermation species
Ficus villosa
Corytoplectus species
Bertolonias
Marcgravias
Ficus villosa
and about 100 more relatively uncommon New World species...


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 23, 2009)

Where does one begin to find all of these plants?


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

santoury said:


> With about 1800 types of plants, it's tough to say, but a couple are Clivia mirabilis, Gymnocladus chinensis, a variegated Poncirus (wild collected, not induced/grafted), Rohdea japonica Gunjaku, well... I could go on all day  Let us not forget the Wollemia nobilis as well


Wollemia?  Oooo, post a pic!  JVK

... and for anyone unfamiliar with this prehistoric conifer:
http://www.google.com/search?client...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1280&bih=615
Pretty cool background, found only in a small grove in the mid-'90s. The dawn redwood has a similar story, though not as recent.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Wollemia?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? 



where on earth did you get that?!?!?!?!? feel free to pm me  I had a chance to grab one up a few months ago, but it was gone when i came back with the cash


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> Where does one begin to find all of these plants?


People 

work, friends, google, ebay, greenhouses, it accidentally popping up in sphagnum or something...


----------



## santoury (May 3, 2011)

Guys (and gals!) 
The Wollemia is a recent acquisition - bought it online from a guy who did not want it anymore. For whatever reason, he never told me why he got rid of it, after me asking him 3 times. Makes you wonder .... he bought it as one of the original National Geographic trees. 
Here it is!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 23, 2009)

I found some Hoya Macrophylla, is that the same as what you were referring to as "microphylla" or are those two different species?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hoya macrophylla and H. microphylla are totally different species. 


Todd


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

currently the rarest i have are both Dendrophylax orchids (still waiting on a bloom  )


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

My rarest plants are Aerangis umbonata and Angraecum filicornu, both really cool miniature Angraecoids. Both are mounted on cork bark and like the high humidity of my vivariums. No blooms yet, but they will be show-stoppers if I succeed in getting flowers!

Mike in Helotes


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Mike, where did the Aerangis species come from? Malala or is there a domestic source that I haven't found yet? I, too, collect Angs, but I'm still afraid to do the import thing.

Motydesign, which two species do you have? lindenii and funalis?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I only kept a few things from the collection but they are rare.

I'm fairly certain I'm the only person in the USA with this undescribed species of Dischidia. It was collected by a friend on Mt. Kinabalu in Borneo. His cutting died, mine didn't... 










While not super rare in Asia, Micholitzia obcordata (has been reclassified as a Hoya but I refuse to call it one) is extremely rare in the States. I don't have a picture of mine at the moment.

Of the 2 known clones of Dischidia dohtii, the one from Laos is not only rare but extremely difficult to keep alive. I still have my mother plant. (Old picture)










Not sure how rare Hoya pandurata is anymore but I also have a specimen of that species. No picture ATM.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Spaff said:


> Mike, where did the Aerangis species come from? Malala or is there a domestic source that I haven't found yet? I, too, collect Angs, but I'm still afraid to do the import thing.
> 
> Motydesign, which two species do you have? lindenii and funalis?


Oak Hill Gardens just sent an email advertising a bunch of _Aerangis_ and other Angraecoids.


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Spaff said:


> Mike, where did the Aerangis species come from? Malala or is there a domestic source that I haven't found yet? I, too, collect Angs, but I'm still afraid to do the import thing.
> 
> Motydesign, which two species do you have? lindenii and funalis?


Try Botanica in Missoula, MT. They have a great selection of species and hybrids

Mike in Helotes


----------



## Alex007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Would not say its a plant, but does tree count? Here one Cieba pentandra. Endangered. Not


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Tony and Mike. I had forgotten about Botanica.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Alex007 said:


> Would not say its a plant, but does tree count? Here one Cieba pentandra. Endangered. Not



Another plant on my want list...now i've gotta ask, where does one get a Kapok??? feel free to pm me if you don't want to tell the "world"


----------



## Alex007 (Apr 15, 2007)

boabab95 said:


> Another plant on my want list...now i've gotta ask, where does one get a Kapok??? feel free to pm me if you don't want to tell the "world"


Lol. nights and nights of research. Not really. Go to Toptropicals.com. They have 3 gallon trees nice and big for $40. shipping is expensive, but they really know how to ship with pot and soil. Nice guy.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't "keep up" enough to know what's rare and what's not...but I've got Microgramma owariensis, which I haven't ever seen mentioned in anyone else's collection.


----------



## SavannaZilla (Jan 19, 2011)

Since most of my plants are pothos, dragon plants, or other common houseplants, my rarest is probably Alocasia amazonica or one of the Peperomia genus.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

santoury said:


> With about 1800 types of plants, it's tough to say, but a couple are Clivia mirabilis, Gymnocladus chinensis, a variegated Poncirus (wild collected, not induced/grafted), Rohdea japonica Gunjaku, well... I could go on all day  Let us not forget the Wollemia nobilis as well


Did you buy the Wollemia from Plant Delights? I work there..... Edit, I've reead more of the thread. We used to sell this one and we have a few still on site. Our plant collection is up over 19000 plants and counting. 


My rarest plants are hmmm, some of my Amorphophallus collection are pretty rare and hard to come by. I must say the rarest plant I have ever collected is a wild variegated Agave I collected in Mexico in 2007, which is t work, and the numbers of it are now up to 9 total in the world, all on site. It is Agave gentryi 'La Pena Colada', but it isnt a terrarium plant. 

Zac


----------



## santoury (May 3, 2011)

Botany,
No, this was a one-time offer from a private party, on a palm forum. I actually contacted your company about trading for some of your plants - if you are game for taking that on, PM me. There are some plants I'd love to add to my collection. 
Thanks! Jude


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

Sarracenia Jonesii, S. Alabamensis, S. Oreophila, and Asplenium Serratum.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Charles, Ive never heard of the first 2! Im gonna have to look them up. On another note, my OCD is starting to kick in on species names. Plant or animal the 1st letter of the genus is capitalized where as the species is all lowercase. Im not trying to be rude, but for some reason Im seeing this alot lately and its really bothering me LOL




Todd


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Heliamphoras


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

TDK said:


> Heliamphoras


What species are they? Look to be good size...


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

JoshH said:


> What species are they? Look to be good size...


H. elongata, H. lonasii (in bloom now after years of cultivatiing), h. sarracenioides, H. pulchella and H. folliculta. All bought from The Nepenthes Nursery form Germany. Take a look at their site as they hae a lot of unusual plants.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Spaff said:


> I'd have to say Corybas geminiggibus, Aerangis arachnopus, and Angraecum cucullatum are among my rarest. None of these species are particularly common in the U.S.


you have corybas geminiggibus!!!! I'm jealous!!!

While I dont keep anything rare, I have found a few rare things in the wild. 

nichol's turks head cactus Echinocactus horizonthalonius var. nicholii 
Its only found in one TINY mountain range in arizona.

Graptopetalum bartramii & Graptopetalum rusbyi
very restricted range in arizona. 

peniocerius greggii- desert night blooming cactus
I have found quite a few of these, including one in full bloom. Quite a treat!

passiflora bryonioides
very limited range in arizona. I managed to find 5 plants growing on cliffsides.

I have managed to find several patches of calypso bulbosa (fairy slipper orchid) while in northern california (not necessarily rare in california, but still cool!)


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

An Asian vendor brought the Corybas to Redlands a few years ago and was selling them for like $5. I wasn't able to get one from him, but a month or so later I saw them offered for sale. Out of all the people I know who got them that year, I have the only one that survived dormancy. There is no information on this one besides the little paragraph on IOPSE.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Spaff said:


> An Asian vendor brought the Corybas to Redlands a few years ago and was selling them for like $5. I wasn't able to get one from him, but a month or so later I saw them offered for sale. Out of all the people I know who got them that year, I have the only one that survived dormancy. There is no information on this one besides the little paragraph on IOPSE.



That is flat out COOL!! Good luck with it. I hope you can get it to spread. Do you have pics of it?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

josh_r said:


> passiflora bryonioides
> very limited range in arizona. I managed to find 5 plants growing on cliffsides.


Where did yo find them? In the tumacacori's? This has been the hardest AZ native passiflora for me to keep going long term. They are very rot prone while dormant. I have found P. arizonica and P. mexicana, but no bryonioides


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Where did yo find them? In the tumacacori's? This has been the hardest AZ native passiflora for me to keep going long term. They are very rot prone while dormant. I have found P. arizonica and P. mexicana, but no bryonioides


Not in the tumacacori's but in a very secluded area in the pajaritos. Here are a couple photos





































These pictures represent 3 of the 5 plants I found. These plants don't get big at all in the wild. A max of just a few feet. They commonly grow on cliffsides as pictured. Of the 5 plants I found, 4 were up on cliffsides. I only saw one in flower once. Very tiny flowers on these. By far one of the coolest plants I have found. 

Here is calypso bumbles in redwood forest


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Here is a picture of what it looks like right now. I also have a thread on an orchid forum on culture since I have yet to be able to find much. Not sure if it's ok to post the name, so PM me if you want the link.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Racinaea crispa. With the internet the way it is these days, its hard to really determine the actual rarity of something...but I definitely went through a lot more trouble to get that plant than any other I currently have


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

oops, my pictures didn't work. Epiphytes ect, here are the bryonioides pictures in the wild





































and calypso bulbosa in the redwoods


----------

